# Pompano



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm most likely re-digging those "corpes" again but....I moved from Virginia so I don't know. We usually fish for reds, specks, togs, flounders, and especially stripers.

How long can pomps be caught? Do they run through out the year? If they do, when is the best season of hooking up these "treaky" and tastey fish?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

March and april usually best. And they will hang all year long hit or miss.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

Okay, thanks. It seems that Drums are easier to catch, however it is hard to catch the keepers fishing from the surf. Since I've moved here, fishing has been great, especially from the surf. I've caught more from the surf here than in Virginia piers. Fishing from the surf makes it more challenging and that is fine with me. Being outdoors is what it counts versus sitting at home doing not a damn...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pomp fishing is about to be on fire. Watch water temps. Pomps are pretty specific. Ideal is 66-76, with a low tolerance to about 62 or so and upper range to the mid 80s. They can be caught in any of these temps but that 10 degree window is ideal


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Pomp fishing is about to be on fire. Watch water temps. Pomps are pretty specific. Ideal is 66-76, with a low tolerance to about 62 or so and upper range to the mid 80s. They can be caught in any of these temps but that 10 degree window is ideal


Agreed. And, that explains our two primary runs: Spring, when the water is warming up; and fall, when it's cooling down. This years mild "winter" has kept the larger fish here like I've never seen. You can catch a stray just about anytime of year, but the migratory Pomps go west in the spring, and east in the fall. March and November are usually my best months, but with temperatures like this, all bets are off. You just have to get out there when you can.

All that said, the water temp this morning (63 in OBA) is in Chris' range. All I need is a break in the weather and I'm out there!


----------

